# Online canadian shops



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Archery stuff?
The Bow Shop in Waterloo


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bow Shop has a website, but I don't see any way to actually shop on-line.

Archer's Nook has on-line shopping.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

there is an archery store across form pacific mall with a good selection of mainly target archery, he also makes strings. I am pretty sure he is on line, but for the life of me at this moment I cant remember the name

wayne


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

wanemann said:


> there is an archery store across form pacific mall with a good selection of mainly target archery, he also makes strings. I am pretty sure he is on line, but for the life of me at this moment I cant remember the name
> 
> wayne


http://www.targetproarchery.ca/ dosnt appear on line is available yet soon maybe


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it a good shop Wayne, worth the drive?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Is it a good shop Wayne, worth the drive?


well...I think so, its small square footage but has alot, stabs/sights/nocks/tabs/vest/strings/spinwings/arrows/rest/arrow tubes/backpacks, etc, many entry and beginner risers and limbs. its worth the drive for me as the next closest place to get simple g nocks or rest is the nook or bow shop, I was very, very, pleased to go for the first time and get g nocks, chest protector, 2 arrow rest, spinwings and a quality tab all right off the shelf, keeping in mind I am a lefty. 

wayne


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always had good luck with archers nook


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> well...I think so, its small square footage but has alot, stabs/sights/nocks/tabs/vest/strings/spinwings/arrows/rest/arrow tubes/backpacks, etc, many entry and beginner risers and limbs. its worth the drive for me as the next closest place to get simple g nocks or rest is the nook or bow shop, I was very, very, pleased to go for the first time and get g nocks, chest protector, 2 arrow rest, spinwings and a quality tab all right off the shelf, keeping in mind I am a lefty.
> 
> wayne


Yeah those left handed nocks are tough to find eh 😉


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

Call first...

Daniel, Eric and Gary, know them well.
Hearts and experience are in the right place.

Target Pro Archery
Tel: 416.909.2186


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Know the owners personally, great people with ton of knowledge.



wanemann said:


> there is an archery store across form pacific mall with a good selection of mainly target archery, he also makes strings. I am pretty sure he is on line, but for the life of me at this moment I cant remember the name
> 
> wayne


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I too have bought supplies from Target Pro Archery. Dealt with Daniel vial email. Impressive pricing and excellent customer service. I'd give them a +++++++ rating!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

wellis1840 said:


> I too have bought supplies from Target Pro Archery. Dealt with Daniel vial email. Impressive pricing and excellent customer service. I'd give them a +++++++ rating!


"Shop Online" does not appear to be functional on their website


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

archers nook try them


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> archers nook try them


Mostly hunting stuff Ted


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.heightsarchery.com/ In Winnipeg.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmmm, OP indicates Peterborough as his location....why not go have a look at Saugeen Shafts on Lansdowne?


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

Bigjono said:


> Mostly hunting stuff Ted


not so jono, last year anyways, they had a very impressive target selection half the store complete with high end risers and limbs from what I remember anyways they were my go to before TPA which is closer for me.

wayne


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Saugeen Shafts is good, nice people. 

Their stock of higher end stuff is very limited tho, much like any other shop within 200km of GTA. 

But they have enough of the basics... Arrows and arrow components, some bows, targets... 

I know you're looking Canadian, and I was too initially, but these days I call a few shops and if they don't have what I need in stock, my $$$ goes to LA. I tried ordering through a "local" shop (driving distance from Toronto) once and likely never again.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

once you start swimming in high current....no local shops have quick spare parts, only way go online and wide, shipping is not bad only horses are slow a bit, try to avoid UPS, but canadapost won't be better at all...so we toast


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

wanemann said:


> not so jono, last year anyways, they had a very impressive target selection half the store complete with high end risers and limbs from what I remember anyways they were my go to before TPA which is closer for me.
> 
> wayne


That's good to know Wayne, I've always viewed them as just hunting.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Nov 20, 2013)

The Wolfs Den just outside of Barrie Ontario is within 200 kms of TO and they have a nice selection of good stuff. A little thin right now because they are waiting on 2014 stock, but they have a lot of stuff. No online though.

C


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

wanemann said:


> not so jono, last year anyways, they had a very impressive target selection half the store complete with high end risers and limbs from what I remember anyways they were my go to before TPA which is closer for me.
> 
> wayne


I can definitely confirm this. I've only been there twice, but they are very much a full on target/hunting archery store. They seem very committed to both ends of the spectrum. If your ever in that area of the province check 'em out And yeah, you can order on-line through them too.

http://www.archersnook.com/catalogue_list.php


----------



## Drake691 (Nov 17, 2013)

Saugeen is a good place to shoot but there prices are through the roof and lack any customer service. I just got back into Archery after many years of taking many years off. I forgot almost everything about shooting form and tuning my bow. After forking over $1200 on new gear I was basically told to teach myself. When Tim was there he would be right beside you helping.



bigbadwoolfe said:


> Saugeen Shafts is good, nice people.
> 
> Their stock of higher end stuff is very limited tho, much like any other shop within 200km of GTA.
> 
> ...


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

www.distributionpleinair.com sells online


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stash said:


> Bow Shop has a website, but I don't see any way to actually shop on-line.
> 
> Archer's Nook has on-line shopping.


I like these guys


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not sure what you are after... but The Bow Shop and the Archers Nook are both within 200 km of GTA. I can tell you for sure The Bow Shop has more than 10 high end carbon fiber composite compound bows in stock. They have over 200 compounds in stock and over 50 Olympic bows in stock. I would hope that this would classify as "high end". The Bow Shop also offers private lessons for people that need help with shooting form and fine tweaking of equipment. 

I don't know of any shops in Canada that sell "online" but they will all ship to you. True online is somewhat difficult. Having a "Lancaster Archery" in Canada hasn't happened yet. 

I would suggest you make some phone calls. (they all have toll free lines) and see who you like best. If you are ever in the Waterloo or London area, make sure you stop by They Bow Shop and The Archers Nook. Both are very knowledgeable and full service archery shops. 

Chris


----------



## ShawnRees (May 15, 2013)

araz2114 said:


> I would suggest you make some phone calls.
> 
> Chris


Exactly. Yes, I sell targets online but the best sale I can make is the one where there is an interaction with a live human being. And, when shopping, unless I know precisely what I want, I prefer to call. It is important to me to be able to seek the council of the person on the other end of the phone, if I need to.

And, on my string making journey a couple of those calls helped me to dispel several of the myths regarding the mixing or blending of materials.

Experience is better informed when advice becomes part of the process.


----------



## Kevin Mees (Oct 26, 2013)

Heights archery in Winnipeg. Haven't bought from them, but at least their website is easy to navigate.


----------



## gduncan (Dec 12, 2013)

http://northprosports.com/shop/ if you are looking for a on-line shop from Canada you should try north pro sports from Saskatoon SK I just got an awesome deal on a Bowtech Swat. After ordering on-line they contacted me to go over the order and to get the proper specs to set up the bow. Great customer service!!!!
Thanks to Kevin..


----------



## Colesce (Dec 31, 2012)

gduncan said:


> http://northprosports.com/shop/ if you are looking for a on-line shop from Canada you should try north pro sports from Saskatoon SK I just got an awesome deal on a Bowtech Swat. After ordering on-line they contacted me to go over the order and to get the proper specs to set up the bow. Great customer service!!!!
> Thanks to Kevin..


this


----------

